# Zoo Med AquaSun LED HO Aquarium Fixture



## Vepr (Jan 30, 2009)

http://www.zoomed.com/db/products/EntryDetail.php?EntryID=1548&SearchID=1&SearchContext=

Anyone have experience with the Zoo Med LED lights? I searched the forums and only came up with the T5 fixtures.

One thing I found interesting is that it looks like you can change out the LEDs yourself from the included instructions on their site.

http://www.zoomed.com/Library//ProductDBFiles/AL-HO18_Aquasun_HO_LED_Instructions.pdf


----------



## mistuhmarc (Oct 1, 2013)

It advertises that it's quite brighter than most t5's. I actually bought one thinking it was good for the price. I should've realized it's not as good as it advertises. Having it sitting directly on the tank leaves a lot of dim places so you'd have to raise it. At most, it's probably best as maybe low to low medium light.


----------



## Vepr (Jan 30, 2009)

mistuhmarc said:


> It advertises that it's quite brighter than most t5's. I actually bought one thinking it was good for the price. I should've realized it's not as good as it advertises. Having it sitting directly on the tank leaves a lot of dim places so you'd have to raise it. At most, it's probably best as maybe low to low medium light.


Thanks for the response. Maybe they will improve on the led density in the future. Hopefully they will keep the modularity along with it.


----------



## mistuhmarc (Oct 1, 2013)

Vepr said:


> Thanks for the response. Maybe they will improve on the led density in the future. Hopefully they will keep the modularity along with it.


It might actually change, they actually added new modules where they added different sets of leds you can use. I'm pretty sure those might work better than the leds they had now. But in comparison to like a Finnex, they're incomparable.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2013)

*LED lighting fixture*

HAHA! I'm glad I ran across this forum! Today, I too just bought a ZOO MED AquaSun LED HO 30 watt 48" fixture, for my 6 foot, 125ga uni-tank. It has a raised canopy and already has 3, 12" LED modules from Ecoxotic with white and blue LED's. Now bare with me as I will admit that I am a noob to this... This is my first FOWLR tank, (made the switch to the dark side from fresh water) and wish to start adding coral to it in about 6 months time. The tank is an 10 year old established community. The live rock I have has small anenomes in it and is about 5-10 years old. I know that I'll need to up the vitals in the tank and enhance the lighting a bit more to include magenta. It looks great, but I'm not sure on the Kelvin rating or lumen rating on the 48". I think I saw it at around 6000k-6500k. Now is this enough LED lighting for transitioning it into a reef tank, considering I already have 3 modules? Or do I need something more or else?


----------



## Abramsguy21 (Nov 30, 2013)

HAHA! I'm glad I ran across this forum! I just bought a ZOO MED AquaSun LED HO 30 watt 48" fixture, for my 6 foot, 125ga tank. It has a raised canopy and already has 3, 12" LED modules from Ecoxotic. This is my first FOWLR tank (made the switch to the dark side from fresh water), and wish to start adding coral to it in about 6 months time. The tank is a 10 year old established community. The rock I have has small anenomes in it and is about 5-10 years old. I know that I'll need to up the vitals in the tank and enhance the lighting a bit more to include magenta. The ZOO MED 48" fixture looks great, but I'm not sure what the Kelvin rating or lumen rating on it. Does anyone know and is this enough LED lighting for transitioning it into a reef tank, considering I already have 3 modules and my brand new ZOO MED? Or do I need something more or else?


----------



## mistuhmarc (Oct 1, 2013)

Abramsguy21 said:


> HAHA! I'm glad I ran across this forum! I just bought a ZOO MED AquaSun LED HO 30 watt 48" fixture, for my 6 foot, 125ga tank. It has a raised canopy and already has 3, 12" LED modules from Ecoxotic. This is my first FOWLR tank (made the switch to the dark side from fresh water), and wish to start adding coral to it in about 6 months time. The tank is a 10 year old established community. The rock I have has small anenomes in it and is about 5-10 years old. I know that I'll need to up the vitals in the tank and enhance the lighting a bit more to include magenta. The ZOO MED 48" fixture looks great, but I'm not sure what the Kelvin rating or lumen rating on it. Does anyone know and is this enough LED lighting for transitioning it into a reef tank, considering I already have 3 modules and my brand new ZOO MED? Or do I need something more or else?


Judging by the lights on several saltwater tanks, you might need to up the lighting and likely have to get something else.


----------

